# Double mot de passe



## Locke (22 Août 2014)

Hello, par le passé, j'avais des problèmes pour me connecter sur la page d'accueil de MacG, mais jamais dans les forums.

Hors, j'ai du changer de mot de passe pour accéder pour accéder aux 2. Et depuis, je dois mettre l'ancien mot de passe sur la page d'accueil et le nouveau mot de passe pour les forums.

Y'a comme qui dirait un p'tit problème quelque part dans votre base de données. Comme ça marche, j'en resterais là, mais ce n'est pas normal _(jusqu'à preuve du contraire)_.


----------



## Toximityx (22 Août 2014)

Bonjour à toi,

En prévision des futurs chantiers, nous avons séparé le lien entre les sites et les forums : un compte créé sur iGeneration pourra être utilisé sur MacGeneration et sur les apps iOS, mais pas sur les forums. 

Il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;une situation temporaire et à l&#8217;avenir, nous proposerons une page permettant de créer un compte unique lequel pourra être utilisé sur l&#8217;ensemble de nos sites ;-)


----------



## Locke (22 Août 2014)

Ok, message lu, patience, patience, patience...


----------



## Villeroy34 (31 Octobre 2014)

Je suis semble t-il dans le même cas, à la différence que je n'arrive pas à me logger sur le site, après 3 demandes de changement de mot de passe !!!
J'utilise Dashlane pour aider ma mémoire défaillante, pour le forum pas de problème.
J'ai un identifiant et mot de passe différents pour chaque connexion.
La solution d'un compte unique me plait beaucoup !!!
En patientant je vous remercie de vos avis.


----------



## Toximityx (31 Octobre 2014)

Villeroy34 a dit:


> Je suis semble t-il dans le même cas, à la différence que je n'arrive pas à me logger sur le site, après 3 demandes de changement de mot de passe !!!
> J'utilise Dashlane pour aider ma mémoire défaillante, pour le forum pas de problème.
> J'ai un identifiant et mot de passe différents pour chaque connexion.
> La solution d'un compte unique me plait beaucoup !!!
> En patientant je vous remercie de vos avis.



Bonsoir,

sur iGen ou MacG ?


----------



## Villeroy34 (1 Novembre 2014)

Sur Macg.


----------

